# Free Bird Hitch or SilloGuard Giveaway!



## nodakoutdoors.com

One of our sponsors, Waterfowl Junkie, is giving away a free Bird Hitch or Sillo Guard to one of our members.

To be entered, all you have to do is say something about looking forward to the hunting season and you're automatically entered.

Also, Bob and Waterfowl Junkie will be at Game Fair and you can pick up Silloguards. Save on shipping and up to $20 each. You must preorder the Silloguards by phone (651-230-4935). Also you can check them out on the web at:

http://www.waterfowljunkie.com/

Good luck everyone - we'll run the drawing for the next couple weeks.


----------



## Ref

I can't wait for the upcoming season when I can use my new BIrd Hitch!!!    :beer: :beer:

Thanks for sponsoring and also for the "Giveaway"!


----------



## zwohl

Looking forward a season with a Bird Hitch or Silloguard! Thanks for being a sponsor!


----------



## SDOutdoorsman

I cant wait for this upcoming season and would love to try out a Bird Hitch or Silloguard. Thanks for being a sponsor!


----------



## flockrockr72

Counting the days till opener, thanks Waterfowl Junkie!


----------



## duckjunky

Cant wait for the waterfowl season to open....My trigger finger is gettin itchy.... :beer:


----------



## duckmander

the new season cant get here fast enough. I got the itch bad.'

would love to try out a new bird hitch.

but mostly thanks for the sponser ship.


----------



## oldfireguy

Thanks for being a sponsor! I can count the days until opener on my toes (grew up next to a nuclear power plant).


----------



## ShineRunner

Bought a Bird Hitch and used it only a few times last season *worked great* hope to put it to a real test this season in ND. :beer: Would be nice to have one in NC and ND.


----------



## spoiler92

Just got into waterfowl hunting! PUMPED!


----------



## Guest

can't wait for the season to start, thanks!


----------



## snowgoosehunter

Cant wait to blast some geese!! A Bird hitch would really help with the cleanup. :beer:


----------



## Brsutton86

Been lookin forward to this season since the end of last season!!


----------



## ndoutdoorsman

Hunting season is coming up fast. Can't wait to shoot some geese, ducks, pheasants and deer. Hope everyone has a great season and remember to be safe. Thanks for sponsoring the site


----------



## wtrfowlhunter

Looking forward a season with a Bird Hitch or Silloguard! Thanks for being a sponsor!


----------



## carp_killer

cant wait to wack a few divers and clean them with a birdhitch!!!


----------



## liljoe

Can't wait for the season to start. Going to Sask. for early hunt and a Bird Hitch would be great to try out on a couple hundred birds.


----------



## whitehorse

only another month left till goose season! thanks guys!


----------



## dakotaoutdoors

Looking forward to the upcoming waterfowl season. Hopefully this year I will get my first duck or goose ever.
Thanks Waterfowl Junkie for being a sponsor!


----------



## WooPig

Can't wait for this years season, already looking through the gear, and blowin calls.


----------



## duckdogsroc

cannot wait for the upcoming huntin season


----------



## goodkarmarising

can't wait for the upcoming season and it would be nice with a bird hitch


----------



## jimmyjohn13

Ever since the season closed I've been looking forward to it opening again. I keep pulling my decoys out just to look at them.


----------



## Champ

Aug. 14 cannot come soon enough the shotgun is all warmed up and ready to go.


----------



## Sasha and Abby

Looking forward a season with a Bird Hitch


----------



## knutson24

Counting down the days to the upcoming season. Patience is not one of my strong suits! :beer:


----------



## drjongy

Looking forward to the upcoming hunting season....thanks Waterfowl Junkie for the opportunity to win some cool items.


----------



## benelliguyusa85

only a few short weeks and the dreams of the up coming season will be over, god i can hardley wait.


----------



## DuckerIL

I look forwad to the next season them minute the last has ended. Thanks


----------



## ValleyCityHunter2008

Can't wait for hunting season. Big bucks and big ducks all go great on the grill.


----------



## honkstopper

i have been waiting for the season for 7 long months


----------



## 6162rk

i have the sillosocks to fill the silloguard. can't wait for season.


----------



## Wood Duck

I cant wait for the season to start! I will be at the Game Fair, just think, if I win you will save the $$ on shipping! Thanks


----------



## HUNTNFISHND

Can't wait for hunting season, my arms are getting tired of pulling in walleyes! :beer:


----------



## mulefarm

Can't wait to use my new bird hitch!!!


----------



## roadgoeson20

I'm looking forward to the season so I don't have to do honey do's anymore.


----------



## jesseshunting200

i cant wait for the upcoming fall goose hunting. plenty of birds and taking son out for the first time.


----------



## DUCKWHISPERER

Count'n down the days. Thanks for being a part of this awesome website


----------



## mnwalleyes20

Getting excited for this up coming hunting season. Would be much more excited with a new bird hitch. Looks like a great product.


----------



## SnowSlammer

Can't wait for the upcoming season and it would be even better with a new bird hitch! Thanks for your sponsorship!


----------



## Gleebryan

I cant wait for this upcoming season and would love to try out a Bird Hitch or Silloguard. Thanks for being a sponsor!


----------



## Mnflatlander

Sign me up. See ya at the Game Fair. The season can't start early enough! Thanks!


----------



## Shorthair.On.Point

Can't wait until this fall


----------



## Quack_Kills

The trailer is packed and I'm excited for the season to start! Thanks for the opportunity to participate in this giveaway!


----------



## WaterfowlWarrior

yeahhhh


----------



## MNget'emclose

I am looking forward to this year's upcoming season. Thanks for the chance to win a great product.


----------



## jcnelsn1

Looking forward to giving you another season's worth of shooting instruction. Plus pickled eggs, jack and cokes and piles of ducks. :beer:


----------



## Pete

Looking forward to this coming hunting season! Great water! Thanks Waterfowl Junkie!


----------



## gaddy getter

I'm PUMPED UP looking forward to this year. Can't wait to whack some JUVIES.

Bird hitch would be awesome!


----------



## FrogMan

Count me in! I am already having goose hunting dreams...can't hardly wait!


----------



## DuckBuster

I bought a bird hitch a couple of years ago... In a word, INCREDIBLE! Plus, Bob's customer service is second to none. I'm really looking forward to another season with that thing!


----------



## nodak4life

Can't wait to see the feet down!


----------



## Firehunter

Cant wait to try the bird hitch during early goose season. 2 more months...


----------



## nryan

Welcome to the site. Just a little over three weeks! the wait is driving me insane.


----------



## drake17

Cant Wait to do some Killing!! thanks for the change at your product.


----------



## DakotaRidge

Less than a month for early goose. I can't wait. Thanks for the giveaway.


----------



## NC Ducker

can't wait to get back at them snows with you bob. see ya at game fair. Davy


----------



## Big_tank

cant wait for new memories and for new stories to tell :beer:


----------



## Brandon Cattanach

i can't wait to get back in the fields this fall chasing ducks and geese and trying out the new bird hitch!!


----------



## jhegg

Looking forward to the waterfowl hunting season!


----------



## LETemLand

Aug 15 the early honker season opens been ready and waiting to go for weeks. Finally get to use my silloguards again they work great don't have to worry about the decs getting beat up on the way out to the field. I have 2 bird hitches set up of the back of my pickup saves alot of time


----------



## notesMN

You know I'm gearing up for the season!! I'm gonna need a couple more SilloGuards soon! Can't wait to rip through a ton of snows with the Bird Hitch too-


----------



## ckbeggs

Can't wait for the season to start so i can smack some geese!!


----------



## KEN W

Only a few weeks left till Honker time.


----------



## teamfullbore

Lookin forward to shootin them nice green heads right in the lips!
Thanks for the sponsorship! :beer:


----------



## jclouse

im ready to lay em out


----------



## the professor

tick tock tick tock....

bird hitch rocks!


----------



## pappyhat

Counting the days till my trip to ND, I could put that Bird Hitch to good use...


----------



## INhonker1

Is it sept 1st yet? Is it sept 1st yet? Is it sept 1st yet? Is it sept 1st yet? Is it sept 1st yet? Is it sept 1st yet? Is it sept 1st yet?


----------



## acduckhunt1382

Its almost here! Gonna be an awesome year!


----------



## drduck

can't wait for the season to begin!!!


----------



## wi2nd

This season can't start soon enough! Thanks Waterfowl Junkie!


----------



## wtrfowl14

Bring on the season!!! I am getting hungry!!


----------



## HOBBES

Season is just around the corner... I can't wait!!! :sniper:


----------



## mr wizard

Can't wait for the snows!


----------



## J.D.

This next season is going to be da bomb with my new bird hitch! :beer: Holla Holla!


----------



## mhadda1

I have seen this thing in action and the word 'awesome' is an understatement. Would love one for myself.


----------



## Bull Sprig

Can't wait for season! Thanks for the offer.


----------



## Maverick

I cant wait for this upcoming season and would love to try out a Bird Hitch or Silloguard. Thanks for being a sponsor!


----------



## cowaterfowler

I can't wait for Wack'em, Stack'em and clean'em wiht my new bird hitch.


----------



## honker85

Cant wait till this fall!!


----------



## ND_duckman

Looking forward to hunting new areas this fall and using the bird hitch to clean some birds!


----------



## bluegoose18

allright 2 months to go until the little duckies come cupping into the dekes :sniper:


----------



## ezzie77

Looking forward to hunting this fall and using the bird hitch to clean some birds!


----------



## Horker23

Can't wait for the upcoming season and it would be even better with a new bird hitch! Thanks Guys!


----------



## allhunter

trigger finger is itching like crazy and with the birds around i would love a bird hitch!! thanks a lot for the chance


----------



## bluebird

Cant wait to clean my birds with the bird hitch


----------



## fowl guy

counting the days till i can lay down in a muddy field and shoot stuff


----------



## greenhead243

Lots of young geese stretching out their new wings...can't wait for the upcoming season!


----------



## snodak

getting itchy to shoot some birds and a bird hitch would help making the cleaning and transporting process alot easier


----------



## Goosehauler23

looking forward to this fall and trying out a birdhitch!


----------



## templey_41

looking forward to using the new trailer and deeks this year in Nodak!


----------



## duknut1975

thanks for sponsorship, put me in the drawing, thanks


----------



## mfd574

Can't wait for the upcoming season!! Would love to try the bird hitch!!


----------



## snowslayerXXX

i would love to try either product out for the up coming season


----------



## jaw1990

Looking forward to what will hopefully be a good season. Might even be able to use a new bird hitch this season too.


----------



## huntingfanatic

Can't wait for this season! Good luck and saftey first everybody!


----------



## guppy

thanks for the give away. I look forward to trying the hitch


----------



## swandog

cant wait for sask. trip that bird hitch sure would be nice up there :sniper: :sniper: :beer:


----------



## dropem32

Let's see the sunrise gleaming on some locked up geese!!! Early season here I come!!


----------



## Drake Jake

Longest month of the year! Cant wait for september!


----------



## t.crawford714

I went on the youth duck hunt last year and got hooked!!! Now I can't wait for this season to start!

Happy hunting to you all! And thanks Waterfowl Junkies for sponsoring! :beer:


----------

